# Ford F250/F350 Reg cab Diesal available?



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I looked on the Ford.com website and need confirmation. Does Ford make a F250 or F350 Reg Cab, in a 6 Foot bed with the diesal engine. I need a short wheel base truck for my residential driveway. I did see it on their web site, but still looking for confirmation.:waving:


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

You can get a regular cab 250 or 350 with the diesel but NOT with the 6 foot bed, only with the long bed. If you want the 6 foot bed, you have to get the extended cab, which is basically or exactly the same length truck all over again. If you want a short truck, meaning regular cab with a short bed, you have to get a 1/2 ton truck. Mike


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

FYI, I believe the bed is actually 6 3/4'

Rick


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

But is a diesal engine available for a reg cab/ 6 3/4 bed?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Toyota power,none of the big 3 truck makers build anything larger than 1/2 ton with a reg cab and a short box. So no you cannot get the diesel with a 6 3/4 ft bed unless you get the super or crew cab. They do this for safety reasons.Those trucks are under 120" WB(reg cab short box).Anything under 125" is very unstable towing moderate to heavy loads,or live loads(cows,horses).It goes without saying that a 3/4 ton PSD should be able to tow fairly heavy loads with stablity. A 1/2 ton wasnt built to tow primarily,and it isnt rated for heavy trailers ,so they can be built shorter and get a way with it.Most supercab short boxes are around 138-143" WB,so they are plenty long enough to pull livestock,and heavy trailers safely.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

John, Thanks for clearing that up for me I still want a Ford Diesel engine, should I look into buying a F250 or F350? I only will be using truck for snow plowing.:waving:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Toyota power, If thats whay you want buy it,id get a reg cab F350 SRW with a PSD/Auto .You wont need any options of your not using it all year.In all honesty your wasting that engine,if you only plow with it,how many miles/hrs will it get on it all season,4-5000 miles,and a few hundred hours probably,not enough to offset the cost of the diesel option.Once you get it,you'll love it and drive it al the time


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

*New truck vs Used truck*

John, should I look into buying a used one? Maybe a few year old because I don't put many miles on my trucks. Many ford dealership are running specials on the 7.3liter diesel truck and the used one would save me only about $5000.00 and they have 50,000 miles on them. I already have 3 plow truck and only put 2k-3k miles on them each year. I try to drive them each week to put some miles on each vehicle but it hard. I work close to home about 15 miles each way and enjoy using my Serbian as my daily drive.:waving:


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't think you can justify buying a diesel just for plowing. 3k a year is not even beginning to exploit the capabilities of a diesel. I think the auto mfrs. should offer a diesel in the 1/2 ton. Especially for people that drive their trucks on the highway a lot. Take the Grand Cherokee for example (sold in Germany) With a 2.5 liter diesel it drops two seconds off the 0-60 time which is still reasonably fast. On the highway it is getting close to 30 mpg. You can't come even close with a gasser that size in that big of a vehicle. On the superduty the reg cab long box has a 139" WB and ex cab short box is 141". Whatever you do don't buy a 7.3 w/IDI. They are SLOW. 
BTW Why can't you hear the turbo whistle on the 7.3 IDI.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I was talking to a Ford sale man today and he said that the break even for a diesel engine vs gas engine 5 years a ago was at 60,000 mile at the diesel price of around 1.30 gallon. 

But today with diesel price at around 1.80/gal in my area the break out even mileage is now 100,000 miles vs gas engine.

Doesn't't make economical sense to me? :waving:


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

TP,take resale into account and it may. It all depends on how long you are keeping the truck . If your selling it in 3 yrs,get the diesel,the resale will be so so much higher.If you'll run it into the ground until tis a rust bucket the gasser will be cheaper,it wont be worth anything when your done anyway,so no resale in 15 yrs or so.


----------

